# Help in Polis



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys & Girls

Arriving tomorrow morning to collect keys to our new apartment in Polis.

2 quick questions, 

1: Anywhere local in Polis that show Premier league, its Spurs v Palace tomorrow.

2: Is wireless internet or Internet Hotspot available in the Polis area?

Regards

Dave


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Davetheeagle said:


> Guys & Girls
> 
> Arriving tomorrow morning to collect keys to our new apartment in Polis.
> 
> ...


1. Try either The Royal (near Hellenic Bank) or Insomnia Bar. Both have wall to wall televised sport - just ask for the game you want if it's not already playing.

2. Both available.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Davetheeagle said:


> Guys & Girls
> 
> Arriving tomorrow morning to collect keys to our new apartment in Polis.
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute - new keys to new apartment? Do you really think there will be time to watch the footie??!!


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Sure, the missus does not like football, so she can work, I am retired!


----------

